
Show HN: Swell Matrix: real-time ocean wave data - calebsurfs
http://swellmatrix.com
======
calebsurfs
With large surf hitting the coast of California I thought it would be a good
time to show my personal project. It is a visualization of wave buoy spectral
and time series data, plus marine weather for surfers and boaters.

Comments and suggestions are appreciated!

